# First visit to see Barkley!



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

So today we went to meet Barkleyfor the first time. I was so suprised at just how tiny he was because in the photo's he looked a lot bigger!! He was adorable and Pat from Polycinders was lovely and really helpful.

We got the news we wanted to hear; Mummy is DNA tested clear through parentage so this has been the icing on the cake.

We had lots of cuddles as you can see. All the pups were beautiful and you may also notice in the group photo that there is a rather different looking puppy in the middle of the pile!! This is a pug, Pat has fostered him as his mother rejected him, he is doing really well with his adoptive poo family


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Last one!!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

That looks like my attempts to photo Hattie! You will be suprised at how much they grow I swear Hatties legs were getting longer as I watched. I hope you agree it is a lovely set up I would love to live there!


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

It is beautiful, i was really pleased. They were so tiny, Barkly slept the entire time, woke up once and had a little yawn and then dropped straight off again. I mentioned to Pat that we had been chatting, she siad you had confirmed your second pup!! Couldn't resist hey


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I emailed Pat not too long ago as I was made aware she had a photo of my dog on her website, she was very polite in her emails and removed the photo as soon as she could ... as you know I like nice people and she was very sorry and polite  

I am so pleased you are happy with Barkley


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi JoJo, she really was lovely . Although it's no excuse Honey really is beautiful so i can understand why she wanted her picture. I will send her some of Barkley as he is growing as i know she gets sent puppy pics i don't think she has been sent any recent pics of her adult dogs


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I emailed Pat not too long ago as I was made aware she had a photo of my dog on her website, she was very polite in her emails and removed the photo as soon as she could ... as you know I like nice people and she was very sorry and polite
> 
> I am so pleased you are happy with Barkley


No excuse at all don't know why she felt the need to use another persons photo a bit irresponsible but I guess she won't repeat the error! I suppose you could take it as a compliment that she thought your dog was worthy of showing off.(!)


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

I agree, i'm sure she wouldn't do it again. Was Teddy quite nervous when u first met him? He soon came round and then couldn't get enough of all the attention, mummy was also a little nervous at first


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

It was no problem really, and it is removed now, mistakes happen ... yes a big compliment to Honey, not that Honey knows she is so popular lol  Just wanted you to know she was very polite in my dealing with her


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Teddy spent most of his time with his head on my knee I would have taken him home! Hope Hattie gets her Eric sometimes I think maybe I should wait for another 12 months but then think may as well get it all over in one go! We will see unfortunatley I am a push over for a puppy! Will see how Hattie copes whilst I am away at Badminton she will be living with family on farm in Moretonhampstead where my terriers have stayed previously, should do her some good as there will be other dogs in the house so she will have to get on with them. Sometimes think she gets a bit bored with just me so pup 2 will be good for her. May as well get all the mess over sooner than later and hopefully summertime will be a bit easier!


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Teddy was very sweet  

That's certainly a good way to look at it Sue!! I will just stick with the one for a while me thinks!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

kirstyh said:


> It is beautiful, i was really pleased. They were so tiny, Barkly slept the entire time, woke up once and had a little yawn and then dropped straight off again. I mentioned to Pat that we had been chatting, she siad you had confirmed your second pup!! Couldn't resist hey


Beware the sleeping puppy! They are just conserving energy for when they get home trust me Hattie seemed quite quiet Pat said she thought she was about third in pecking order of the litter.Believe me she soon stepped up to the plate and some!


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Haha i can imagine!! Barkley was the biggest of the bunch, they say males are bigger though anyway but he has got a right little milk belly on him!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

kirstyh said:


> Haha i can imagine!! Barkley was the biggest of the bunch, they say males are bigger though anyway but he has got a right little milk belly on him!!


Think the end of June is a forgone conclusion and poo two will be moving in already broody all those weeks of toilet training and sleepless nights seem months away! If there are no boys will have to be an Erica!


----------



## Allison (Jan 25, 2012)

We had a great visit today too! In fact Kirsty we were the family that came in just after you at 3pm- should have asked who you were! The puppies are adorable and I agree we also thought how small they were, but so cute! I think you must have had their nap time as once we had a cuddle from our little one, they kind of woke up and were having a play- really funny to watch them.

Teddy & Blossom were a little quiet to start with, but soon very friendly- especially Teddy. Good to know our puppies have such good natured parents.

Pat too was lovely and obviously really cares for her dogs.

Will post pics soon- seems along time to wait until we bring them home now doesn't it!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Allison said:


> We had a great visit today too! In fact Kirsty we were the family that came in just after you at 3pm- should have asked who you were! The puppies are adorable and I agree we also thought how small they were, but so cute! I think you must have had their nap time as once we had a cuddle from our little one, they kind of woke up and were having a play- really funny to watch them.
> 
> Teddy & Blossom were a little quiet to start with, but soon very friendly- especially Teddy. Good to know our puppies have such good natured parents.
> 
> ...


It will go in an instant. Teddy is the most adorable dog, I could easily have kidnapped him he spent all the time I was there with his head on my knee! his temprement is passed on to his children Hattie loves nothing more than to put her paws on my chest and her nose under my chin!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures  you must be very excited and impatient!


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Ah i thought it might be you!! They slept the entire time!!! lol, i know it seems ages, im just so excited. Blossom and Teddy were very wary to start but soon came round!! I think i may have to contact Pat for another visit before then  I bet your children loven them didn't they?!! I was like a big kid myself!!! Pat pointed out your little girl as i said we had been chatting, she is beautiful, can't wait to c the pics!! I was so glad to hear that Blossom was PRA clear as that was the only thing that would of swayed it. xx


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Laura, i am so so so excited  x


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Have you decided on your name yet Allison?!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh how exciting Allison and Kirsty will have sibling (and you nearly bumped into each other) .. great puppies to follow .... yes we will be needing loads of pics please .. and lots of puppy updates tell Pat  really pleased for you both ... and Sue, your puppy come the summer ... oh don't you just adore cockapoos xxx


----------



## Allison (Jan 25, 2012)

Still debating- between two names now I think! Difficult isn't it! I actually like more boy names! Some of the puppies have already been named with a couple of our choices- obviously popular ones! I have footage of the puppies all playing rough & tumble which I could send you if you like?
Barkley & ours are similar colouring I think. 
Our girls loved the puppies & can't wait to bring her home.


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

That would be excellent, i didn't think to take video!! Yes thay are very similar colour, Pat thought that Barkley may darken as he got older. I can't wait to see them when they start to really get some features!! I can't stop looking at the pics, think i'm a bit obsessed, as my partner would say :ilmc:


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

We even said hello to each other! lol  Just so exciting JoJo. I think i will be doing Pat's head in by the time we get our puppy i've contacted her that much to see how the pups are doing. She is very good though and sends regular updates


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I am sure Pat will be quite happy for you to go again I went to see Hattie three weeks before I brought her home she was still lost in a mass of puppy mayhem!


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

That's the plan!! I want to go already though!!! lol


----------



## Allison (Jan 25, 2012)

*Barkley's sister!*

Here are a couple of pictures of our little girl- one of Barkley's sisters' from the latest Polycinders litter. We are still to decide on name for her- possibly a flower name after her lovely Mum Blossom??

Can't wait to see her at 8 weeks - when all the fun starts at home!


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

awwwww she is gorgeous, she looks much more with it than Barkley was!! lol, i think mine and yours were most similar as the others were all very blonde/white. I'm so excited to track there progress as they get older


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh what a gorgeous litter! Absolutely adore the photo with the lil baby pug in the middle. So sweet and glad the little pug has got a chance at life too! xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful puppies


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks guys, the little pug was adorable, the thought had briefly crossed my mind but he belongs to someone else


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

kirstyh said:


> Thanks guys, the little pug was adorable, the thought had briefly crossed my mind but he belongs to someone else


Be careful I nearly took two poos when Pat had a cancellation but reality set in! I did the same 15 years ago when my chosen Jack Russell was left with a litter mate so I took them both was ok but toilet training was a pain! Did not regret it but now would do one pup at a time.


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Wise words Sue!!  I'm a first timer so will def stick to the one..........for now anyway.


----------

